# Pretty Rare Schwinn..



## mickeyc (Jul 2, 2016)

http://detroit.craigslist.org/mcb/bik/5654631807.html

Mike


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## GTs58 (Jul 2, 2016)

$850! And the fenders are off a Breeze?


----------



## Evans200 (Jul 2, 2016)

Never thought that "schwinn" and "rare" could be in the same sentence lol.


----------



## island schwinn (Jul 2, 2016)

Evans200 said:


> Never thought that "schwinn" and "rare" could be in the same sentence lol.




You'd be surprised.I have a few.


----------



## catfish (Jul 2, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> $850! And the fenders are off a Breeze?




That's what makes it so rare.....


----------



## Evans200 (Jul 2, 2016)

island schwinn said:


> You'd be surprised.I have a few.



I was just being my usual sarcastic self. I'm sure Schwinn has some rare ones!


----------



## CrazyDave (Jul 2, 2016)

Evans200 said:


> I was just being my usual sarcastic self. I'm sure Schwinn has some rare ones!



Not in the last 70 years...lololol...unless its white!


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 2, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> Not in the last 70 years...lololol...unless its white!




You're just not looking in all the right places. Ever seen an Orange Phantom? Didn't think so. Even more rare is this guys color coordinated attire, one off rare outfit from Trump's men's boutique.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/322176882066?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Intense One (Jul 2, 2016)

island schwinn said:


> You'd be surprised.I have a few.



There goes the term "rare",


----------



## Intense One (Jul 2, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> You're just not looking in all the right places. Ever seen an Orange Phantom? Didn't think so. Even more rare is this guys color coordinated attire, one off rare outfit from Trump's men's boutique.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/322176882066?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



Scary!


----------



## island schwinn (Jul 2, 2016)

Intense One said:


> There goes the term "rare",




Yep,rare as in less than a dozen or so known.not like the thousands of other bikes people claim as rare.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 2, 2016)

Vincev and late Larry of Memory lane have a pretty rare piece, with those two only known to exist.


----------



## Jay81 (Jul 4, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> $850! And the fenders are off a Breeze?



Fenders are not off of a Breeze, a breeze is a lightweight, these are middleweight fenders. Although the fenders are incorrect, it is still a rare bike.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 4, 2016)

I would call it very uncommon, but not rare. And I was kidding about the fenders being off a Breeze.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 4, 2016)

Must be dress-up day in Brighton! I'm not seeing "rare" either. V/r Shawn


----------

